# CalArts Film & Video MFA program



## RWF (Jan 18, 2013)

Is anyone else applying to the CalArts Film & Video MFA program. I wonder how hard it is to get into this particular program. Could someone who's gotten in share some info if possible.


----------



## ragingdebull (Jan 24, 2013)

yeah I applied to this program too. no idea how hard it is and how many students they need. just received a receipt of my portfolio.


----------



## sudarshansuresh (Jan 29, 2013)

Hello. I've applied to the Film Directing MFA at CalArts. Just received a portfolio receipt communication too. Haven't heard anything else. If I may ask, did you guys consider the Film Directing program as well before applying?


----------



## RWF (Jan 30, 2013)

I considered it but ultimately I decided on the Film & Video program because it seemed more experimental and less rigid than the Film Directing program. To each his own I guess. I also got a receipt for my portfolio although the materials checklist online says that there are a few things still missing.

By the way, what did you guys send for you portfolio? Have you guys screened at festivals? Won awards?


----------



## sudarshansuresh (Jan 30, 2013)

I haven't received a materials checklist yet (though the portfolio receipt email said I should receive one shortly). When did you receive the checklist?

My visual submission was a narrative short (no fests, awards or anything of the sort). I suppose your requirements were different?


----------



## RWF (Jan 31, 2013)

Yeah the requirements were different I think. I received the checklist weeks ago. Maybe send admissions an email to check on that.


----------



## ragingdebull (Feb 15, 2013)

anyone has any news?


----------



## RWF (Feb 15, 2013)

I haven't heard anything and there are still a couple of things listed as missing on my materials checklist.


----------



## stee0221 (Feb 15, 2013)

I haven't heard anything either.  Same story for me.  There are a number of things listed as missing on my checklist that I submitted a long time ago...transcripts and recommendations.  Cheers!


----------



## ReneeM (Feb 16, 2013)

Hello everyone, I'm being lucky got an interview invitation on Mar.8th! Anyone else got an interview?


----------



## ragingdebull (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally posted by ReneeM:
> Hello everyone, I'm being lucky got an interview invitation on Mar.8th! Anyone else got an interview?



When did you submit all your materials, before the early deadline?


----------



## film888 (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally posted by ReneeM:
> Hello everyone, I'm being lucky got an interview invitation on Mar.8th! Anyone else got an interview?



i think you applied for film directing? film/video applicants don't have interviews.. good luck though!


----------



## ReneeM (Feb 17, 2013)

> Originally posted by film888:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by ReneeM:
> Hello everyone, I'm being lucky got an interview invitation on Mar.8th! Anyone else got an interview?



i think you applied for film directing? film/video applicants don't have interviews.. good luck though! </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ah..sorry,thank you!!


----------



## lfreeman (Feb 21, 2013)

My interview is for the 8th as well. Nothing but fun all day, right?


----------



## film888 (Mar 8, 2013)

Has anyone heard from CalArts yet about acceptances/rejections?


----------



## stee0221 (Mar 8, 2013)

I haven't heard anything yet. I hope we will get a wonderful acceptance email soon!


----------



## RWF (Mar 13, 2013)

I got in. Anybody else? I'm probably going to go here.


----------



## film888 (Mar 13, 2013)

Congrats! When did you find out? And by mail or email?


----------



## RWF (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks. Yesterday by email. The email asks you to log into the application status thing and there it tells you the decision.

Edit: Actually got a letter in the mail as well today.


----------



## stee0221 (Mar 14, 2013)

@RFW: When did you apply?  I applied just before the January 1 deadline.  I checked my application status, and it is still pending review or something along that line.  Additionally, it looks like you're in CA.  Have you been to the campus, and if so, what did you think?  Cheers!


----------



## RWF (Mar 14, 2013)

I waited till the last minute; I think the very last day of the regular deadline which was January 4th. I wouldn't worry, they have all month and then some to hand out acceptances. Unfortunately I have not been to the campus yet. I probably should  go this month to check it out.


----------



## stee0221 (Mar 14, 2013)

@RWF: Cool, thx!  Yeah, I wasn't too worried.  It's sweet that you heard early/quickly, though.  It looks like a really stimulating artistic environment.  Good luck!


----------

